# Choosing a cory



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

what is a pretty cory that is easy to breed?


----------



## purgatori27 (Nov 10, 2007)

Easiest ones that come to mind here are albinos and emeralds. Performing a water change with water that is slightly cooler than original tank temp usually triggers spawning. You have basically two choices: You'll need to set up a breeding tank (no substrate) for the spawning school (my favorite type of tank to use is a 20 long) and move the parents after they spawn back to their original tank, or you'll need to move the eggs to another tank after they spawn. The adults will absolutely eat the eggs. Hope this helps.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Are their any others that are easy to breed, the albinos and emeralds are not my favorite


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

what are your favorites? some people in my fish club breed panda cories. a lot of people like those.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I was able to breed my Corydoras aeneus pretty easily, but they aren't worth a whole lot if your looking to sell them. I really like Corydoras pandas, Corydoras bandit, and Corydoras sterbai.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I like the sterbai, bandit, davidsandsi, aldofoi, and julii. Are any of those easy to breed?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i just had a friend accidently breed the sterbai not long ago when he introduced new ones to a set -up with an additional fish at home. these didn;t come from the store though, they were from another friend so they were adults and healthy.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I think I may go with the sterbai then.


----------



## trackhazard (Sep 20, 2006)

I like paleatus myself. Easy to find and hardy.

Charlie


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

ddaavila, can you tell me what the parameters were as well as what type of substrate he uses and if it is densely planted. Thanks


----------



## polardbear (Jan 26, 2008)

My sterbai spawn in a heavily planted tank with Eco Complete as the substrate. They like warmer temperatures than most other Corys. 82-83 degrees seems to be the range that gets them spawning. You'll have much better luck getting the eggs to hatch if you have them in soft water.


----------



## polardbear (Jan 26, 2008)

If you'd prefer a cooler water Cory, Pandas are very easy to spawn. If you like the looks of C. Adolfoi you might want to also consider C. Duplicareus. They look almost identical but the C. Duplicareus are a little easier to spawn.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the info polardbear!


----------



## polardbear (Jan 26, 2008)

Always happy to "talk Corys"!


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Polardbear, what's the optimum temperature for Panda to breed. I have it ranging from 72 for the winter and up to 80 for the summer.


----------



## polardbear (Jan 26, 2008)

Mine have been spawning in 72 - 74 degree water. They'd probably be happy if it was even cooler than that. Living in AZ though, I'm lucky if I can get the tank down to 72 degrees. When their tank hits 78 they tend to just kind of sit around looking bored.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Is aquasoil powder ok for corys?


----------



## Natalia (Sep 15, 2008)

I did a google search to find what substrate is sutable for Corydoras few days ago. It looks like those gyus like to dig and are really demanding when it comes to substrates. They require smooth fine sand to have their mouth, barbels and bellies healthy. The good news though is that a simple play sand from Home Depot (~$4 for 50 lb bag) seem to do well for them. They also prefer a dimly lit tank, so the best plants will probably be anubias, ferns and mosses and these will be ok with sand. Do a Google search though, because some sandy substrates (for example the pretty-looking Tahitial Moon Sand from CaribSea) are not sutable. 

I do not know about the aquasoil powder, but I have yo-yo loaches in the tank with the aquasoil and they create a horrible mess during the mealtime. In addition, all scaleless bottom dwellers are sensitive to organics. My loaches, but not the other fish in the same tank, just start to scratch themselves against the substrates from time to time. My suggestion, therefore, would be not to use the aquasoil with any "digger" fish.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a number of different cories in my 72 gal and all of their barbels are looking quite robust and healthy and they dig around like crazy. My substrate is a Flourite, SMS combo.


----------

